# esp button



## middlock (May 14, 2012)

Hi , I have just gotten an 08 plate tt 2ltre petrol , there is an esp button next to hand brake . When i press it a light comes on in the front panel , but when i releases the button this goes off . Is this right , i though the light should stop on till i press it again ! It is has still got 2 months warrenty on it ! thanks if you can shed light on this . Ian


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, it is correct. The button switches off the ESP and the light flashes up on the display to warn/remind you it's off. If memory serves there are two levels of off - press button to reduce the effect and press and hold the button for 5 seconds to switch ESP off completely.

You might get more joy posting in the Mk II forum.


----------

